# Naruto Chapter 639 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2013)

Well we saw Obito trash some top tiers to boost his hype just like most people thought he would. I'm guessing he'll continue to rampage some more. Perhaps we'll get some idea of what Madara's plans are, or what Jubito is going to try to do.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiruzen and Minato are going to get one hell of a beating.  Some fodder might kick the bucket.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

would like some more info on obitos situation and what he truly is.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2013)

I want moar devastation


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 9, 2013)

I want some deaths of named characters. I want team oro and gokages in the next chapter..


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 9, 2013)

I think we can start the "who will die next chapter" bets? Obon cliffhanger is also coming... I think someone will die next chapter.

I feel Hiashi will die.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2013)

falconzx said:


> I want moar devastation



That's something that is nearly guaranteed.


----------



## Frusciante (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel like Minato is going to take a big part on the next chapter, he may try to convice Obito so he stops but he won't yet.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 9, 2013)

It's so much easier to predict a volume ahead when going off the first chapter of a volume.

I predict each Hokage getting fucked up one by one. 
Madara's trump card revealed. 
Orchimaru and kages arrive.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito goes on a rampage. Speculation on his behavior from the main characters. Madara prepares his trump. Kishimoto tries and probably fails to create a sense of genuine peril considering the pattern of the last few years.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke together will defeat both villains.[YOUTUBE]nfWTnBLLo3Y[/YOUTUBE]


Next chapter (or the following), Naruto and Sasuke are holding hands.


----------



## Annabella (Jul 9, 2013)

I think JJ Obito will continue his rampage, we'll see more of his power, and hopefully we'll get a better idea of Madara's trump card.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 9, 2013)

Since Naruto has been feeling smart lately (he was the only one who knew what Obito was doing the whole time) I predict he'll remember his own Jinchuriki training and explain that Juubi's power is too much and how it's starting to take over Obito.

Meanwhile Juubito rapes everyone with zero difficulty.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict shit is gonna get real next week, maybe some deaths and serious injuries for big names.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I predict shit is gonna get real next week, maybe some deaths and serious injuries for big names.



I really hope so. Obito needs to fuck up the Hokages and the alliance now.


----------



## Tohoma (Jul 9, 2013)

I would say in about 3-5 chapters Naruto will use his connection to the bijuu and save Obito. In short term I predict carnage and rampage from Juubito.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2013)

Jyuubi Obito will be running roughshod over the Alliance for the next few chapters until they think of a counterattack.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

No preview yet?

Obito's rampage continues and his Sharingan starts to evolve slowly into the Juubi's Sharin'negan.

Meanwhile Madara makes a decision.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 9, 2013)

Take my bold prediction:

Madara's going to help out the Alliance temporarily until he gets the Juubi back from Obito.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 9, 2013)

Pls hurry.

was doing the seal to become a Jinchuuriki


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict Obito will wreak more havoc.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 9, 2013)

Obitto already lost control.

Now he needs to implode.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2013)

The juubi goes to rampage , there is no Obito there he already got overwhelmed.....

LOL at people keep saying its Obito


----------



## wobut (Jul 9, 2013)

I think he's not obito anymore since he did not recall his own name ?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito rapes some fodders. And top-tiers. Hopefully


----------



## Annabella (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict we'll find out what Kakashi is up to


----------



## MS81 (Jul 9, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I predict we'll find out what Kakashi is up to



I hope he gets a new power as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2013)

Is there any preview ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 9, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Is there any preview ?



I guess we'll have to wait for takL.

I'll just predict the preview:
_"10b is unstoppable!!! what will madara do?!?!"_


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 9, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I guess we'll have to wait for takL.
> 
> I'll just predict the preview:
> _"10b is unstoppable!!! what will madara do?!?!"_



Needs more "And then...?!"


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

the preview ohana posted, literally says
"what is the violence/ferocity of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"


----------



## Rosi (Jul 9, 2013)

takL said:


> the preview ohana posted, literally says
> "what is the violence/ferocity of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"


He kills Sakura?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2013)

takL said:


> the preview ohana posted, literally says
> "what is the violence/ferocity of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"



So i was right the Juubi... is in control.... i love you man 

Also fuck you obito fans.... i am so happy 

Juubi for FV, i hope the juubi control's Madara when the time comes, hell yeah


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

why sakura?


----------



## Krippy (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito make clones and Sasuke's harem splits up and fodderizes them


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 9, 2013)

takL said:


> the preview ohana posted, literally says
> "what is the violence/ferocity of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"



Thank you, takL!

I hope next chapter will actually show something interesting. It's great to see a real threat on the battlefield, and I hope it won't be limited to blowing fodders up and defeating named characters that are already dead.



alexu9696 said:


> So i was right the Juubi... is in control.... i love you man



Not that I'm doubting the theory of the Juubi being in control, but how does that preview prove anything?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 9, 2013)

alexu's wishful thinking  Preview actually implies otherwise.



takL said:


> why sakura?


due to all these shitty Rin-Sakura parallulz


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I predict we'll find out what Kakashi is up to



I hope so too...I'm getting somewhat suspicious about what Kishi is gonna do with him... 



MS81 said:


> I hope he gets a new power as well.



Inb4 we find out that...because of obito's actions...he's channeling the juubi... 

and appears out the blue and does a 'minato' just as obito reaches Nardo and the others....


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

i fail to see the parallulz, rosi.



Animaeon said:


> Not that I'm doubting the theory of the Juubi being in control, but how does that preview prove anything?



was wondering the same. 
i think 10bs woken up like the last preview said and obito is unconscious. 
maybe obito is coming to his senses in the next chap?

and my pleasure animaeon and alexu


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> Thank you, takL!
> 
> I hope next chapter will actually show something interesting. It's great to see a real threat on the battlefield, and I hope it won't be limited to blowing fodders up and defeating named characters that are already dead.
> 
> ...



*what is the violence/ferocity *of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"

traits of an animal not a human....


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2013)

Minato's clone solo Obito Juubi jin.


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2013)

What can Oro and the Gokage do?

They'll be fodderized . They aren't edo tensei zombies, so none of them can survive one hit from the Juubito. Only Tsunade and Orochimaru can.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a feeling Obito is going to kill some characters to demonstrate this

i wouldn't be surprised if a kage or rookie 11 drops


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito is hyped by easily defeating the kages


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

Laix said:


> I have a feeling Obito is going to kill some characters to demonstrate this
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if a kage or rookie 11 drops



If a Kage or two dies, I'd say it be Onoki, Tsunade or possibly A.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If a Kage or two dies, I'd say it be Onoki, Tsunade or possibly A.



I see Mei dying since she has no back story

Gaara is the least likely for me


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's how I see this happening, the Gokage and Orochimaru and co. arrive and help fight Obito, they fail. Obito kills a bunch of people and a few characters, pissing Naruto off. Naruto tries to lure Obito to a remote location and Sasuke decides to assist him later when things aren't looking good for Naruto. Though not all of this in a single chapter.



Laix said:


> I see Mei dying since she has no back story
> 
> Gaara is the least likely for me



That's the reason I don't think Mei will die. And Gaara is definitely least likely since he already died and dying again would be retarded.


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Here's how I see this happening, the Gokage and Orochimaru and co.  arrive and help fight Obito, they fail. Obito kills a bunch of people  and a few characters, pissing Naruto off. Naruto tries to lure Obito to a  remote location and Sasuke decides to assist him later when things  aren't looking good for Naruto. Though not all of this in a single  chapter.



this seems most realistic to me

then hopefully naruto and sasuke kill eachother off

the end


----------



## Doge (Jul 9, 2013)

*Let's all come to agreement on one thing...*

...We have no idea what in the world is going to happen next week with Madara, Obito, Orochimaru, Gokage, and the Hokages.  Madz has a trump card, but no one knows what it is or the extent of Obito's Jin powers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 9, 2013)

Personally, I love the current situation. I'm going with the flow now, take me to somewhere cool Kishi!

I missed this feeling in manga.


----------



## Doge (Jul 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Personally, I love the current situation. I'm going with the flow now, take me to somewhere cool Kishi!
> 
> I missed this feeling in manga.



Exactly!

Obito seems emotionally compromised, Madara is about to play a trump card, and the Hokages are at a loss for words.  I can't wait until next week.

The only thing that brings down the situation as of now are people wanking their respective favorites.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep, and it's a good state of being. Anything can happen, and multiple of those alternatives are full of awesomeness and badassery.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 9, 2013)

I admit it, I got cocky. I thought Obito was never going to die and somehow out slick Madara and then when I was proven right I thought I might be on a roll. I severely underestimated Madara and said he's got nothing left and I underestimated the effects of the Juubi's force and said Obito would have it totally under control. Obviously I was proven wrong on both occasions.

This is the first time in a very long time in Naruto where I honestly have no idea what's going to happen next. I forgotten how that feels, it's exciting.


----------



## Doge (Jul 9, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> I admit it, I got cocky. I thought Obito was never going to die and somehow out slick Madara and then when I was proven right I thought I might be on a roll. I severely underestimated Madara and said he's got nothing left and I underestimated the effects of the Juubi's force and said Obito would have it totally under control. Obviously I was proven wrong on both occasions.
> 
> This is the first time in a very long time in Naruto where I honestly have no idea what's going to happen next. I forgotten how that feels, it's exciting.



I know, really brings back memories 

Kishi's really doing a good job keeping everyone on the edge of their seats.  Lot of suspense going into next week.


----------



## Blur (Jul 9, 2013)

We will have everyone vs Obito and Sasuke vs Madara.


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

Oro will be at madaras lair to get the better of him


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2013)

*Chapter 639 Prediction:*   Carnage

Obito blitzes everyone the Shinobi and they are now on the defense.   Carnage insues.   But a plan emerges.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 9, 2013)

for the first time in a long time i'm actually intrigued about what's going to transpire. I can't use the word 'excited' because i'm approaching it with low expectations. Kishimoto had better not ruin it was something ridiculous


----------



## WT (Jul 9, 2013)

Naruto 639

*Obito looks towards Naruto and attacks*

Naruto/Minato/Sasuke: ?!

*Minato's clone jumps in the way saving Naruto. The clone disperses, Naruto manages to get away*

Minato: It seems as if he's targeting Naruto specifically.

Hashirama: Why?

Naruto: He feels the presence of the other Biju inside me

Minato: Other Biju?

Naruto: I already possess the Chakra of the 9 tailed fox. I've had specific encounters with the 8 Tails and 1 tails. During those battles, the 9 tails absorbed a chunck of their chakra. Further to that, I've also had a meeting with the remaining biju. For safe measure, they stored a portion of their chakra within me.

Hiruzen: Can you use this chakra.

*Within Naruto's mind*

Kurama: Hey brat, time to trade places for a while, there is something I need to let them know. You listen as well.

Naruto: Very well ...

*Naruto and Kurama trade places*

Kurama: Hey Hokage brats!

Minato/Hashirama/Tobirama/Sarutobi: !!

Kurama: Your entire lives, you have used the tailed beasts as pets and tools!

Hokage: ...

Kurama: We were designed to be your helpers and protectors, but you humans never saw us as friends!

Hokage's: .....!

Kurama: We were meant to work together to bring this world to peace, that was Rikudo's intentions.

Hokages: ....

Kurama: As we were oppressed and used in your wars to kill each other, our hatred grew...

Hokages: ...

Kurama: ...until this child. 

Hokages: !! Naru...

Kurama: It would be an insult to give this child the title of Hokage ... 

Hokages: !!

Kurama: He is far superior to you all and has become a dear friend of mine.

*Hashirama and Minato smile*

Kurama: That is why I am prepared to sacrifice my life for him!

Hokages/Sasuke/Bee: !?!

Hachibi: So it comes to this Kurama, I never could imagine you above all biju to take this measure.

Kurama: Hehe, so you've figured out what I'm about to do, you must comply as well, it is our only hope!

Hachibi: I understand. 

Bee: What's going on fool!?

Hachibi: Bee, I'm afraid I can no longer remain your host

All: ?!?!

Hachibi: I must become Naruto's host!

All/Naruto: ?!?!

Hachibi: Only he is capable of having me in addition to Kurama as a jinchuri therefore it would not be viable for Kurama to enter your body.

Bee: .... I see, what will happen to me.

Hachibi: I'm afraid that you will die.

Hokages/Naruto: !!!

*Naruto inside Kurama's mind*

Naruto: I CANT ALLOW THAT!!!, THERE's NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Kurama: Be quiet scoundrel!!!!!!!!!!

Naruto: humpf

Bee: Its okay you fool. I'll gladly give my life for peace. You have my permission to commence. Before I go, I just want to say, 4th Hokage ...

Hokages: ... 

Bee: You have a fine son!

4th: ..... ?! Bee, I'm extremely grateful for this ... 

Kurama: After we have absorbed the Hachibi, I will initiate a jutsu whereby all the chakra we have absorbed will collate together and create a secondary juubi! Now before that happens, give me the remainder of my chakra back 4th Hokage!


All: ?!?!
4th: Very well ... 

Hashirama: You plan to make Naruto the second ten tailed Jinchuri

Tobirama: That's a good plan, what makes you sure he won't end up like this Uchiha here

Kurama: He has good in his heart, furthermore, he feels more like Rikudo, we bijuu's individually trust him. This will create a juubi who will be obedient and good. 

Hiruzen: I see, well, feel free to commence! It seems that this was the reason Obito was targeting Naruto, he knows very well that Naruto is the only legitimate threat he has. We will need to give Naruto, Kurama and the 8 tails some time for their procedure to complete. 

*Orochimaru and the 5 kages arrive - all are shocked to see the Hokages*

Tsunade: Granda, Uncle, Master, 4th?! 

Hashirama: TSUNA !!!!!!!! You've grown.

Tobirama: This is no time for reunions!

Hiruzen: Quite right!

*A and Mei look towards Minato*

A: Fourth Hokage, with you this battle will become far simpler!

Mei: How handsome. 

*Suddenly Kakashi returns for Kamui land*

Kakashi: Sensei!?!?!, Sasuke?!, Orochimaru ?! ... OBITOOOOOO !?!?!?!? What the hell has happened!

Minato: Ha! Kakashi, long story short, Obito's become the 10 tailed Jinchuri, Sasuke revived Orochimaru and he revived the 4 Hokage's! We came here while Orochimaru revived the 5 Kages who fought Madara. We are all together now. Naruto plans to become the Juubi's secondary jinchuri by absorbing the Hachibi. We need to give him time to do this. This is our only chance.

A: ?!?!?

Bee: Its okay brother!

Hashirama: This has become interesting. To see such a young generation of leaders, I feel like crying.

Tobirama: No time for this!

Hiruzen: Orochimaru, Kakashi, my fellow Kage and the alliance, we will need to distract Obito!

Onoki: Heh, the hokages are back, what an interesting time period.

Gaara: I'll say.

Onoki: We 5 kages will have a rematch with Uchiha Madara!! 

Madara: It seems I've been remembered. Oh well. I'll kill them this time.

*The Hokages, Kakashi and Orochimaru jump towards Obito and get into a battle stance meanwhile the 5 Kages jump towards Madara and also enter their battle stance*

Madara: Are you ready to die now!

5 Kages: We will do more this time!

5 Kages/Madara: ?!?!?!

*Sasuke jumps in front of them*

A: Sasuke !!!!!!!!!!!

Sasuke: An Uchiha vs an Uchiha. Its time I showed my true powers. Prepare yourself Uchiha Madara. I will also be your opponent.

Madara: At least this battle has become far more interesting, before we fight, I'd like to know your name, young member of the Uchiha clan.

Madara thinking: His chakra is even more potent than my own. I must be careful. He may be my only weakness! 

Sasuke: Get ready!

END


----------



## MARIUSPVP (Jul 9, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto 639
> 
> *Obito looks towards Naruto and attacks*
> 
> ...



nice prediction bro  please continue!!!! dammitt.


----------



## Penance (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict shit getting fucked up...


----------



## Sykonaut (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict Sasuke-Naruto-Minato combo.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





White Tiger said:


> Naruto 639
> 
> *Obito looks towards Naruto and attacks*
> 
> ...







I like that!! (minus Bee dying)


Anyway Obito will kill some people, or try to get at Sasuke or Naruto but the Edokages will run interference and hype Obito some more.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 9, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He kills Sakura?



Fixed that for you


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict - Enter House of Hyuga GB avatar state yip yip!


----------



## Moeka (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito Vs Hashirama.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict this battle goes down like Father vs Ed & co at the end of FMA

All hope seems lost until the Juubi's power gets out of control and renders Juubito useless


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 10, 2013)

As much as I'd normally agree with saying the Juubi is in full control, I kind of can't.
I remember Kurama stating it lacked a conciousness to possess feelings or ideals, and just looking at the Juubi previously gave me a sense that it was practically like an animal.
Is it possible that maybe when it gains a host it can speak and communicate?
Then again Obito could just be trolling us and be denying his identity like always.

I am actually not able to predict well about this chapter, It's intense, I too forget this feeling of being absolutely on the edge of my seat, its scary. If I can predict I'll just say its more fighting from Juubito.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2013)

I had a vision that Gai was going to protect Lee and get fatally wounded.

Damn you Kishi. Damn you to heck!

DON'T DO THIS TO ME! Why did you put them in such a vulnerable state!!!


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 10, 2013)

Madara ms powers will be powerful tsukiyomi and ability to nullify any ms jutsu's. It will be epic


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2013)

This could be revealed next chapter, or later, but i will put the prediction here:

I predict that Tobi was Madara all along in Obito's body, and his trump card is Sasuke, which explains why Hashirama questioned which one is it, and why Madara was smiling.

Itachi knew about Tobi's plans, and thats why during his fight with Sasuke he kept teaching him ways to defeat MS techniques, specially Tsukuyomi.

Orochimaru and Kabuto also knew what was going on, and when Orochimaru arrive, we will finally know what was really up. Why Tobi kept calling him a bastard, why he wanted Sasuke's body, and why Kabuto also wanted Sasuke.

Throught his research, considering previous knowledge about what Zetsu was supposed to be used to, Kabuto discovered that Tobi put 6 Zetsus inside of Sasuke. Tobi was very careful to make sure that Madara would be able to control him when the time came, by stabbing him with the rods from the Zetsus inside of him.

Madara will be surprised to discover that they are gone...then we will have a scenario where Madara will fight Sasuke to make him submit to his will somehow, and we will finally see Sasuke put to use all the experience and teachings about how to fight MS users that Itachi for some reason gave to him.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2013)

Are we getting another early chapter? Apparently in Kingoflightnings review said so.  (about 2 minute mark)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Are we getting another early chapter? Apparently in Kingoflightnings review said so.  (about 2 minute mark)



next chapter is on 15 , monday and that means early chapter  hell yeah


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 10, 2013)

Early chapter bring it on


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 10, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> next chapter is on 15 , monday and that means early chapter  hell yeah



there's no chapter on 15 in Japan. This 639 was from WSJ #33 which will be out in japan on July 13 saturday because the 15th is holiday in japan (Marine day).


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> there's no chapter on 15 in Japan. This 639 was from WSJ #33 which will be out in japan on July 13 saturday because the 15th is holiday in japan (Marine day).



So when will we get next chapter? Next Monday or Wednesday?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 10, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> So when will we get next chapter? Next Monday or Wednesday?



normal release schedule... Wedsneday 17 for us, Monday 22 for jap


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> normal release schedule... Wedsneday 17 for us, Monday 22 for jap



So KingOfLightnings informant lied!


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> there's no chapter on 15 in Japan. This 639 was from WSJ #33 which will be out in japan on July 13 saturday because the 15th is holiday in japan (Marine day).





> JULY 15 SUPER ISSUE
> Coming in two weeks!
> 
> For the first time in over a decade, Dragon Ball creator and manga legend Akira Toriyama returns to the pages of Weekly Shonen Jump with a brand-new series in our July 15 issue! With Jaco the Galactic Patrolman , Toriyama goes back to his comedic roots in the story of a powerful alien policeman stranded on Earth.
> ...



So it seems like we will get a chapter on the 15th and in full color to boot, though don't know if it is going to be a cannon chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2013)

We receive the chapters before they're released in stores. Chapters are released the following Monday. For us, this means VIZ will release Naruto 638 officially this coming monday, July 15th.

Chapter 639, next Wednesday.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> there's no chapter on 15 in Japan. This 639 was from WSJ #33 which will be out in japan on July 13 saturday because the 15th is holiday in japan (Marine day).



Stop confuseing people , viz manga already said they release on 15 and its a full colored chapter and if japan release on 13 , you think it takes 4 days to get here , WTF are you high ?


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> We receive the chapters before they're released in stores. Chapters are released the following Monday. For us, this means VIZ will release Naruto 638 officially this coming monday, July 15th.
> 
> Chapter 639, next Wednesday.



Yeah, that's what I had initially thought except for the fact that there was apparently no color chapter of Naruto, so I guess this confirms that the Color Naruto chapter is just celebratory filler that is yet to be translated.  This is futher confirmed by the fact that Jaco is out  here .


EDIT: Still a bit unclear on what's going on here but I think that it might be possible that WSJ #33 with a chapter 638 would normally be scheduled for the 15th, but we got an early Saturday release on the 13th hence the chapter coming out on tuesday.  It is therefore possible that we will be getting the color chapter (wether canon or not) today as Jaco which we know is from the June 15th special release is already out.  I can still be completely wrong so take anything I say as mere conjecture.

EDIT 2 :  Confirmation


> North American manga publisher Viz Media announced at Anime Expo on Thursday that it is expanding the availability of its Weekly Shonen Jump digital magazine. The digital magazine is available now for readers in the United Kingdom, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, and New Zealand. Readers must subscribe to the magazine through Apple’s Newsstand app. Subscribers outside of the United States and Canada will not be able to access back issues, and will not be able to receive the physical Yu-Gi-Oh! card bonuses, but will have access to all other digital bonuses.
> 
> In addition, there will be a special issue on July 15 with full-color chapters of One Piece, Naruto, and One Punch Man.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 10, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Stop confuseing people , viz manga already said they release on 15 and its a full colored chapter and if japan release on 13 , you think it takes 4 days to get here , WTF are you high ?



sigh...

That's VIZ Manga for US and Canada's subscribers. VIZ Manga will release the chapter 638 of Naruto on Monday 15th, digitally colorized by themselves, only for their subscribers. Clear now?

In fact, if you see the new work from Toriyama-sensei, "Galactic patrolman", it will also be out on the 15th Monday together the full colorized chapters of Naruto and OP. 

This new work from Toriyama is within of WSJ#33 (07/13) which includes also Naruto#638 and One Piece#714.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> sigh...
> 
> That's VIZ Manga for US and Canada's subscribers. VIZ Manga will release the chapter 638 of Naruto on Monday 15th, digitally colorized by themselves, only for their subscribers. Clear now?
> 
> ...



Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope VIZ provides the originals too, just incase their coloring is shit.





alexu9696 said:


> Stop confuseing people , viz manga already said they release on 15 and its a full colored chapter and if japan release on 13 , you think it takes 4 days to get here , WTF are you high ?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess i figured out the jutsu that juubito used on hashi and tobi. Whenever juubito attack with his hands a minu bijuu dama balls will hit the target that he attacked. This is kinda like in God of War2 after powering up blades of olympus to maximum level, each hit either normal or heavy attack will produce the lazers which used to come, when we press L1+ triangle button in joy stick..


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 11, 2013)

The ending should totally be.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Naruto, Sasuke and the Hokages are panting,  Any shots on the Juubi have been to no avail.*
Hiruzen: This..thing, is a monster...
Minato: Obito!  Stop this!  Do you honestly think this is what Rin would have wanted?!
Juubito: R....R..i...n?
Everyone: Huh?!
Juubito clutches his head.. Mouth agape,  It falls to one knee.
*Juubito let's go and unleashes a powerful roar.. Before disappearing on the spot and hurtling towards them all at incredible speed.*
Sakura: Th-This is it.. 
*KSSSSTTTCHHHH!   *
*Juubito is rebounded and flung back into a mountain side.*
Sasuke:?!
Naruto and everyone else:?!
*We see something being lowered, a uchiha crest on it...
Madara's war fan?!*
Hashirama's face, shocked: M..Madara..
Madara:  Don't think this changes anything..  That THINGS goal is no longer in the same interest as my own.  The moment it's taken care of i'm coming for you next.
Hashirama's face lightens:  Haha, you never change!
*Juubito's seen pulling itself out of the cliffside, a look of sheer rage on it's face.
Madara and Hashirama stand in their poses, in front of the rest of the group.*

*An unlikely ally?!
Konoha's founding forefathers together once more.*


----------



## Abz (Jul 11, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> The ending should totally be.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I will actually blow my top if you seriously think Nardo will come out with that...that better have been a typo for minato 

Nardo knows fuck all about the incident...

arrgg but then again everything now revolves around naruto.....it's not even funny anymore...it's frustrating


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 11, 2013)

Abz said:


> I will actually blow my top if you seriously think Nardo will come out with that...that better have been a typo for minato
> 
> Nardo knows fuck all about the incident...
> 
> arrgg but then again everything now revolves around naruto.....it's not even funny anymore...it's frustrating



I'm tired, you're right however on both accounts.   I'll change it.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 11, 2013)

Barbieflash and Sascuke gets fodderized and Juubito rampages on Naruto, in the last moment Madara enters with PS or Deva Path or something and saves Naruto, Naruto asks why and Madara says that it will be easier if they work together or something like that, end of the chapter.


----------



## Abz (Jul 11, 2013)

^

Fuck ye Barbieflash


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Jul 11, 2013)

Minato gives Naruto the rest of Kurama's chakra. Naruto fully manifests as the Kyuubi. Then the battle begins.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2013)

takL said:


> Oro will be at madaras lair to get the better of him



He'll find all of those Sharingans?

Orochimaru would have one hell of a fangasm if he bumped into them.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 12, 2013)

Prediction:

Chapter: The Madara's roots of trolling Tree.

-Obito pwned everyone.
-Minato and Naruto trying to do smthing.
-No Hiruzen.
-Madara used his trump card - the MS(EMS) Jutsu, which allow to turn back in time.
-Everything change back. Obito stay manipulated by Madara's rods, Juubi is not consumed.
-Obito use Rinne Tensei.
Chapter ends.
Editors note: "What a twist! What a chocking Madara's ability!"

Kishimoto's twitter: 
"Hey, Hiro Mashima, i thank you for the great idea about returning in the time".


KT Rage.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 12, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Chapter: The Madara's roots of trolling Tree.
> 
> ...





However, it got me thinking about it. It could be entirely possible that someone who's genius could alter Izanagi or Izanami into something new. Instead of personal user, it's cast on someone, therefore "changing" the time for that victim.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2013)

takL said:


> the preview ohana posted, literally says
> "what is the violence/ferocity of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"



Well seeing the preview i predict:

Juubi is in control , rapeing shit and going after Naruto 

Orochimaru gets to the battlefield with the hokages.... 

Minato keeps saying.... obito stop and rin blah blah only to get a response of " WTF are you talking about ? "

Naruto understands the situation tryes to go into the mental realm of the bijuu's and find the lost puppy obito... ( TNJ  power to snap him out )

Madara prepares his trump card....


----------



## Abz (Jul 12, 2013)

Well i think there will be a lot of _'we'll try and buy you time'_ being said.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2013)

Abz said:


> Well i think there will be a lot of _'we'll try and buy you time'_ being said.



 100% legit


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 12, 2013)

My predicfic 

639: True Killa

Juubito races toward Naruto, Minato, and Sasuke

Minato teleports the three to another location to avoid the attack.

Minato: Wow, Obito's speed is incredible, be we have to do something.  

Minato teleports behind Juubito and smashes a bijuudama rasengan into his back:  Bijuudama Rasengan!  The bijuudama rebounds off juubito's body and Minato is sent flying.

Naruto:  Dad!  Shit!  Kurama are you ready?

Kurama:  Yeah, I should be ok now.

Naruto enters bijuu mode:  Ok, let's do this!

Juubito looks at Naruto and is instantly at his location.

Naruto:  What?! this is insane!

Juubito extends a chakra arm toward Naruto.

Sasuke:  Enton Kagatsuchi

The arm retreats for a second and Minato teleports the trio away again. 

Switch to Bee's area.

Gyuuki:  Bee! It seems like the juubi jinchuriki is going after those with strong bijuu chakra to reach it's final form.

Bee: friend! So, it needs us to reach it most powerful state huh?

Gyuuki:  No, it's just trying to do it more quickly, It would get to it's final form on it's own anyway.

Bee remembers the promise that the made to Iruka:  Well if it's bijuu chakra he want's that's what he'll get.  Hattsan we're doing "that."

Gyuuki:  What do you mean? "That's" never worked before;  I don't even know if it's possible.

Bee:  "Well there's a first time fore everything mothafucka!  V3!"  Bee transforms into his V2 state the bones begin to form, bee then stabilizes the chakra to form a V2 state made of Gyuuki's flesh.  "Wahoo, in this form I should be much faster and more durable than before." 

Juubito lunges toward Bee's location, Bee Dodges.  "Super Lariat!"  Be smashes juubito in the chest and he is sent flying "Yahoo."

Jubito:  "Nin......Gen....Do...."  An outline of Gyuuki bursts out of Bee and He drops out of V3 and falls to his kness panting.

Gyuuki:  Damnit Bee! He must have grabbed you during that lariat. We can't let him take me.

Naruto: "Bee!"  

Naruto rushes to Bee's location and grabs Gyuuki with a chakra arm.  "This is just like the tug of war before, we can't lose."

Bee, Still panting:  "Of course we won't lose!"  Gyuuki's image forms a huge bijuudama and fires at Juubito hitting him square in the face.  " 'Cause I'm a true Killa."

The dust clears and juubito seems unharmed:  "True......Kil...la" he repeats as he raises a single finger and instantly firing a bijuudama at bee's chest, leaving a hole.

End


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2013)

Ghost14 said:


> [sp]My predicfic
> 
> 639: True Killa
> 
> ...



Nice prediction but the Juubi controling the jinchuuriki is after Naruto... everything that was put in his path was to get to Naruto


----------



## Saru (Jul 12, 2013)

Next week Madara joins the fight. And half the panels are used to show Madara standing up completely. Rest of the chapter is Edo Kages + alliance getting owned by Tobi and Naruto wasting chakra saving them. Madara finally stands up at end of chapter and addresses Obito.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Nice prediction but the Juubi controling the jinchuuriki is after Naruto... everything that was put in his path was to get to Naruto



It very well could be that way, but you have to Remeber that Naruto and Minato are in the same place and they are both using KCM, So while they Juubi is definately going to that location it is still too early to say with any certainty wether the juubi is just seeking out Naruto or not.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2013)

Ghost14 said:


> It very well could be that way, but you have to Remeber that Naruto and Minato are in the same place and they are both using KCM, So while they Juubi is definately going to that location *it is still too early to say with any certainty wether the juubi is just seeking out Naruto or not*.



This guy already proved that 



CuteJuubi said:


> There is a reason why Juubito, after breaking the barrier, immediately went to Gamakichi's location:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 12, 2013)

- more of Madara preparing w/e his trump card is
- Minato trying to reach Obito
- Juubito smash and bash

that's about it.


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

I predict Obito regains conciousness/memory in time to troll Madara once more.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> This guy already proved that



This isn't proof it's just a theory.  It's not bad and it certainly possible, but proof can only occur if you exclude all other possible options.  If you don't do that it's not proof.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I predict Obito regains conciousness/memory in time to troll Madara once more.



Never again shall Obito snatch victory from the Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Jad (Jul 13, 2013)

Gai: "Lee, the Red Suns Barrier, it was soo good!"
Lee: "Gai-sensei. Please. Enough about the Red Suns Barrier."
Gai: "I-I.....I-I. I must talk about it, it was sooo good."

*Meanwhile*

Kishimoto: "Yes. YES! YEEEEES! *cums* Continue to do nothing Team Gai!"

*Faps*

Kishimoto: "Oh Naruto my love. I will draw you so good...I haven't forgotten about you Sasuke-kun ^_^"


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 13, 2013)

Juubito fucks shit up.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 13, 2013)

Orchimaru / Suigetsu / Karin rushing throught the dessert
*Orochimaru:* Hms...
*Suigetsu:* What's going on?
*Orochimaru:* Juubi's chakra concentrated... a new Jinchuriki was born.
*Karin:* How bad is that?
*Orochimaru:* There's only one man able o stop such a thing and he is no longer between us (flashback of Itachi seling him with Totsuka)

Swap to the battlefield

Hiruzen trys to attack Juubito but he rushes to Naruto and the other at full speed
Minato uses Hirashin in the last moment and saves Naruto and Sasuke
Just after they appear in the new spot Juubito obliterates Minato's bunshin
Sasuke starts to summon susano'o and Naruto a Bijuu Dama but it's useless he is too fast, Obito tackles Sasuke away with his right hand and pierces Naruto's chest with his left one.

Juubito raises Naruto with his left arm and puts his right one in position to slice his neck, some gravity force stops him.

*Juubito:* Rikudou !?
Madara appears in front of him and blows him away with shinra tensei
Naruto falls to the ground bleeding but alive, Sakura comes to the rescue
*Madara:* I hate adults who fight kids seriously

Swap to the cave

Kabuto awakes from his dream
*Kabuto:* Theres' no time to lose (he starts Edo Tensei seals)

Chapters ends


----------



## freeforall (Jul 13, 2013)

I predict madara's trump card to be spiral rinnegan for the lolz and shitstorm it would create.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm looking forward for the next chapter, finally the stupid battier is gone. Therefore, we should see the Kages
fight! If not, then I really don't know what to say!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2013)

freeforall said:


> I predict madara's trump card to be spiral rinnegan for the lolz and shitstorm it would create.



I actually give this more credibility than most of the theories I've been reading regarding his ace.

It would also be the second reference to the Rikudou brothers/Elder and Younger sons since Obito told their story in 462.


----------



## Nic (Jul 13, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> *what is the violence/ferocity *of obito who became 10bs jinchuriki...!?"
> 
> traits of an animal not a human....



well he is the juubi's jin, so he's half human at this point and sure doesn't look human either.  

mind you i do think it's the juubi there but the preview does nothing to confirm this outside of just indicating that juubito is wrecking shit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2013)

Nic said:


> well he is the juubi's jin, so he's half human at this point and sure doesn't look human either.
> 
> mind you i do think it's the juubi there but the preview does nothing to confirm this outside of just indicating that juubito is wrecking shit.



guess we have to wait and see if the juubi is in control and obito is the lost puppy in the mental bijuu realm


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2013)

Kages fight obito and get owned


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 13, 2013)

Just imagine the Gokage having Kyuubi's chakra  Oonoki's Jinton will explode the moon


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hokage step up.

Gokage arrive.

Senju family reunion.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict Sasuke will use Hax vs Raw Power Against Obito. Kishi had Naruto fight Doujutsu powers. Im sure Sasuke will fight Bijuu powers. So lets see this mess


----------



## rac585 (Jul 14, 2013)

i want to see a hint of where orochimaru is on the battlefield. and what his purpose would even have once he gets there. i'm assuming it has something to do with the 4 kages he edo'd. so once they're done with their fights maybe...

but i guess this chapter will bring a lead in to madara vs hashi for the next chapter. meanwhile naruto and co have to keep juubito entertained. and not die in the process.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't want the Gokage showing up, they're all terrible.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict deaths, please Kishi!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict rampage.


*Spoiler*: __ 



PNJ rampage


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 14, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Hokage step up.
> 
> Gokage arrive.
> 
> Senju family reunion.



Considering the fact that Hashirama was more excited about seeing Madara than about Tsunade, who he forgot about, that should be an interesting reunion.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict Hiruzen showing off his true skills so much that NF crashes


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict a lot of "Oh no!" faces in the wake of Obito's new power stunts. However, he will probably thrash clones for most of the chapter, without any actual harm being done.




Leon Soryu said:


> I predict Hiruzen showing off his true skills so much that NF crashes



Who?


----------



## auem (Jul 14, 2013)

everybody fighting against Obito....


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> freeforall said:
> 
> 
> > I predict madara's trump card to be spiral rinnegan for the lolz and shitstorm it would create.
> ...



Stop, just stop.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 14, 2013)

I just want Juubito to fatally wound/kill someone, is it too much to ask?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 14, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I just want Juubito to fatally wound/kill someone, is it too much to ask?



Next chap Kishi will show Kakashi's bleeding & dead body in Kamuiland just to please you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 14, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Next chap Kishi will show Kakashi's bleeding & dead body in Kamuiland just to please you.



 I can even accept it at this point.


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2013)

i predict hiruzen's solo for torjans sake.

Or he performs shikifujin and takes out something? thats not obitos soul with him. Good bye dear ol hiruzen.
10bito falls down and shinobis go awe! but then obito whos been busy preparing for mugentsukuyomi inside of 10bito comes on the surface. he removes tobiramas soul with his rinnegan.
meanwhile the original minato and hash are after maddy.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2013)

takL said:


> i predict hiruzen's solo for torjans sake.



Hiruzen and Minato duo


----------



## Abz (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict .....


....


_disbelief._


but i'm wondering on who will land the first blow on 'Juubito' 

because he's on his way to nardo...and oh i don't know..minato's clone is there with him...i expecting a repeat or an attempt of this :



when i mean by attempt...i mean Obito might end up being able to 'out-run' it....now he's got the juubi... 


next thing we know kakashi miraculously appears from kamui falling from the sky and pile-drives obito's back with a raikiri lol....




after all once in kamui...no one in the 'normal' plain can sense your chakra...it's like as if you have never existed...it would be a surprise to anyone and the ultimate gank.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like Minato and Hashirama will be shine, Tobirama and Hiruzen will be trashed.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 14, 2013)

Abz said:


> next thing we know kakashi miraculously appears from kamui falling from the sky and pile-drives obito's back with a raikiri lol....



I expect that too; would be glorious. 

Naruto in a helpless position...perfect setup for Kakashi to make his heroic entrance. Though, this can also mean that Kakashi takes the hit that Juubito intends for Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2013)

i predict sauske falling to more darkness again.


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I just want Juubito to fatally wound/kill someone, is it too much to ask?



[YOUTUBE]Hr0xHf4yu1o[/YOUTUBE]

do you even read this manga?


----------



## Abz (Jul 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> [YOUTUBE]Hr0xHf4yu1o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> do you even read this manga?



people wanted character death and we had Ao, Ay's Assistant, shikaku, inoichi and neji die within one volume....



if anyone is going to die next... i'm expecting it to be gai... why?

because we need to see 8th gate ...

and it's like him to volunteer to buy some time....


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2013)

Abz said:


> people wanted character death and we had Ao, Ay's Assistant, shikaku, inoichi and neji die within one volume....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aside from neji, the rest don't matter


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2013)

Meh...Hokages are boring, Sasuke and Naruto are boring...Gokage are boring...Kishi should introduce an OP character


----------



## Saru (Jul 15, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Meh...Hokages are boring, Sasuke and Naruto are boring...Gokage are boring...Kishi should introduce an OP character



what about Madara?

Rin should be OP af. Watch her bring Obito to his knees.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2013)

Inb4that'sMadaratrapcard


----------



## Rosi (Jul 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Rin should be OP af. Watch her bring Obito to his knees.



That's actually..quite possible


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 15, 2013)

juubito move at 300mph
alliance don't

juubito disappear in a puff of speed
hashi and tobi dead on the ground

hinata look everywhere
he's so fast can't see
fist pops out of nowhere
she disappears over the horizon at 300mph

Juubito tear up place like crazy
boom crash bazinga
all you hear is sound of bones breaking
alliance crying screaming all out in terror

ino torn apart
juubito don't give a darn
chouji shikamara start crying start pray
jesus christ help me im gonna die
kicked in their heads at 300mph

imagine the situtation
ain't nothing you can do
you gonna die!

naruto say sasuke what happen
sasuke i dunno my six tomoe sharingan can't see

smash its juubito's fist as 300mph
naruto lie on ground bleeding from head
my legs my legs i can't move my legs

sasuke prepare jutsu
but it doesn't work
head get ripped off at 300mph

boom paff its blood everywhere
bunta look at dust cloud ask what happen
katsuyu say ... as ripped apart by juubito

and that's how tsunade stopped caring
and learned to love the bomb


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> juubito move at 300mph
> alliance don't
> 
> juubito disappear in a puff of speed
> ...


do you know laina of the sand? that prediction definitely made me remember her comics 


(if you dont know her, check her stuff  )


----------



## Faustus (Jul 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> juubito move at 300mph
> alliance don't
> 
> juubito disappear in a puff of speed
> ...


God I cried.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 15, 2013)

I predict Ino will do something to Obito.. I don't know if it'll work. but oh well!


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 15, 2013)

Next Chapter Prediction: I think Minato will say Obito is faster than him.


----------



## Abz (Jul 15, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Next Chapter Prediction: I think Minato will say Obito is faster than him.



hahah i'd love to see this


----------



## Shattering (Jul 15, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Next Chapter Prediction: I think Minato will say Obito is faster than him.



Barbieflash getting trolled again? ok...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 15, 2013)

And then Juubito will say Itachi is stronger than him 


Thus, the cycle ends.


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2013)

Sasuke unleashes Perfect Susanoo, but it does nothing. Admitting to a lack of strength, Sasuke concludes that he needs to increase the strength of his ocular powers.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2013)

The war between hokage fandoms continues.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 15, 2013)

i predict more minato wank by kishi (giving juubito a some hassle on his own). 

i predict hiruzen doing something aweso- 

more of sasuke just standing there. 

more sakura healing people. 

more of naruto and the alliance complimenting the kage's feats instead of doing something themselves. 


on a serious note, i hope we see madara getting into the action next chapter. hopefully his trump card is rinnegan related.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 15, 2013)

Madara gets serious and tries to attack obito


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 15, 2013)

I predict meteors.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke unleashes Perfect Susanoo, but it does nothing. Admitting to a lack of strength, Sasuke concludes that he needs to increase the strength of his ocular powers.



juugo tells sasuke what karin did to him and he awakens their shared ocular  power


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 15, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> i predict more minato wank by kishi (giving juubito a some hassle on his own).
> 
> i predict hiruzen doing something aweso-
> 
> ...



I've said it from the start - Madara will betray Obito by dropping a meteor on him


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 15, 2013)

Madara uses Furo Fushi no Jutsu.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 15, 2013)

Sakura gets owned by a boulder.


----------



## NW (Jul 15, 2013)

What said:


> Madara uses Furo Fushi no Jutsu.


Holy fuck that actually makes sense 

I'm scared now. 



Cobalt said:


> Sakura gets owned by a boulder.


16 years later a masked women named Kuras shows up and is revealed to be Sakura.

Naruto: "If you were alive, why, until now..."

Sakura: "It's because... You let Sasuke die!"


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 15, 2013)

I predict the chapter ends with Madara's plan failing, and Obito whooping dat ass.  Last chapter shows Madara being torn apart.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 15, 2013)

I predict if the next chapter is about the Trump Card the chapter will end with a cliffhangar of what it is but actually not showing it. Damn I wish i knew what Kishi knew right now ;--;


----------



## shuraii (Jul 16, 2013)

Fusion said:


> 16 years later a masked women named *Kuras* shows up and is revealed to be Sakura.
> 
> Naruto: "If you were alive, why, until now..."
> 
> Sakura: "It's because... You let Sasuke die!"



 this post is full of so much win


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm hoping for feats from everyone, especially hiruzen, tobiram, and a serious madara.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 16, 2013)

Something tells Madara will remain off panel temporarily while we witness some more Jubito ownage.  

At the end of chapter initiates his trump card, but we still can't see what it is exactly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

Fusion said:


> 16 years later a masked women named Kuras shows up and is revealed to be Sakura.
> 
> Naruto: "If you were alive, why, until now..."
> 
> Sakura: "It's because... You let Sasuke die!"



No.....noooooo! Then the process repeats with Hinata, it never ends!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2013)

Just as planned with mads behind it again.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2013)

Waiting for Madara to finally let loose. Not since Perfect Susanoo have I been impressed by anything he has done. It's like he is around merely to take up space.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

He did kind of sit down on us.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jul 16, 2013)

trust me Hashirama knows how to seal the Juubi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Chapter 639: Father-Son Team*

Obito charges right towards Naruto, Sasuke, and Minato at full speed. Hiruzen and the real Hashirama try to slow him down. Hiruzen stops him momentarily and creates a practical mountain of Earth...which is blown apart as Hashirama created his Shinsensenju no Jutsu and Top Transformed Buddha, launching a barrage...but all the arms are destroyed with a Bijudama Beam from Obito's mouth as he blitzed both First and Third Hokages and ripped them apart to leave them regenerating.

Sasuke snarled, activating his highest level of Susano'o. "BRING IT!" 

"Sasuke, don't c-!" Naruto yelled as Sasuke jumped down, firing a barrage of Enton: Yasaka Magatama at Obito...who batted them away and smashed right through Sasuke's Susano'o like it wasn't even there.

Before Sasuke could be bisected, Naruto reentered Biju Mode, flashed over, grabbed him, and then grabbed his father and both landed a bit away as the other three Hokages tried regenerating from the damage. Sasuke blinked, looking at Naruto's new form. 

_This chakra...I felt it all the way from Konoha?! It was really Naruto?!_

"Don't go in half cocked, Sasuke," Minato said as he twirled his kunai. "We need to buy more time for the other Hokages to finish regenerating, and focus Obito's attacks on us Naruto."

Naruto patted Sasuke's shoulder, and gave him a Version 1 shroud to power him up as he created four clones to send through the Alliance. "We'll keep him busy Sasuke, the moment he's open lead the rest of the alliance and my friends against Obito for a direct attack!"

Sasuke was speechless at Naruto's order, but nodded. "...fine, I'll delegate to you for _now_, I just hope you have a better idea than just buying time."

"Who do you think you're talking to, Sasuke? I'm Konoha's most unpredictable ninja," Naruto said, his Biju Mode.

_Heh...he really knows how to take charge of a situation,_ Minato thought with a grin. "Alright Naruto, lets GO!"

With that, Minato tossed several kunai around the area and Naruto charged and met Obito in a head long attack. Both father and son, as well as Obito were practically a blur to everyone else as they traded blows of the Ten-Tails Jinchuriki. Naruto cried out, sending crashing back as his cloak regenerated from Obito's Bijudama blades as Minato did a Hiraishin level two and smashed Obito on the back with a Rasengan again...but it didn't damage him at all. Minato was then bisected by Obito as Naruto charged up, Super Mini Bijudama and Futon Rasenshuriken in his hands and slammed both of them into Obito's side and send him crashing back as Minato regenerated. 

Sasuke was about to attack when Madara appeared, slashing out with his gunbai. Sasuke blocked with his Chokuto, his eyes narrowing. "Madara Uchiha..."

Madara turned. "I guess I'll have to deal with you before I can get my trump card in Obito activated.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 16, 2013)

*Chapter 639: The Juubi and Obito*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Note: Obito shows his overwhelming power...
Hashirama: Ugh... his too fast and those weapons...
Tobirama: Brother, seems like we'll have to use "that".
Hashirama: "..." (serious face)
Minato: Are you still Obito?
Juubito: O... bi... to... *Suddenly makes crazy face* The Uchiha kid is dead hahaha I was waiting for this, so you're the reincarnation of the Sage? (looks at Naruto)
Everyone: ?!
Naruto: !! Hey, Kurama, do you know what happened?
Kurama: He must've been possesed by the Juubi's will...
*flashback starts*
Obito appears alone in a very dark place...
Obito: Where am I? This is different from what I imagined.
Suddenly the Juubi is behind him...
Juubi: Interesting... a descendant of the Sage. 
Obito: !!! *It can talk?* Who are you?
Juubi: You're the one who summoned me, aren't you? 
Obito: This is not like the story...
Juubi: Well, that's just a legend... some of it, at least.
Obito: A legend? 
Juubi: Yes, the Sage tried to stop me, me the creator of everything you see! But he failed... 
Obito: !!!
Juubi: He truly was an exceptional man, second to none in his understanding of chakra.
Obito: Then...
Juubi: I decided to take over his body... as an experiment you could say. It worked well  I became even stronger than before.
Obito: But you were split into the 9 bijuu?
Juubi: Ah, yes, as a last effort from that man to stop me, in return I gave his sons power and hatred to bring some chaos into the world while I'm not around.
Obito: That was an interesting story, but now I'll use your power to...
Juubi: To cast the illusion and meet your little girlfriend 
No. Your body won't last long and someone else with a body like the Sage's has appeared. I thank you for reviving me, now disappear! *swallows Obito whole (he'll live to be tnj'd though)*
[end of flashback]
Naruto: !!! There's something wrong...
Sasuke: More? What is it?
Naruto: Obito... he's not there anymore, I can only feel the Juubi...
Minato: Obito...
Kurama: Naruto, it's going to transform! Get away from him!
(Obito's body is surrounded by an intense black chakra)
Madara: It's time (does a hand seal)

Note: Obito's gone?! The Juubi begins it's final transformation!!!

Preview for next week: 10b final form... and then!?!?!?




Juubi for FV 




White Tiger said:


> A: Fourth Hokage, with you this battle will become far simpler!
> 
> Mei: How handsome.


10/10 chapter 

lol at the purple smoke in the colored version


----------



## KevKev (Jul 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





BatoKusanagi said:


> *Chapter 639: The Juubi and Obito*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






This prediction=


----------



## Mateush (Jul 16, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> *Chapter 639: The Juubi and Obito*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Very good prediction, I hope something like this will happen. Would be a perfect twist and still doesn't contradict with the manga. I mean Obito's chat with the Juubi.


----------



## titantron91 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hokages scared as fuck

Obito smells Kyubi chakra from Minato and Naruto and wants to eat it.

Obito assaults Naruto, Minato, and Sasuke.

Sasuke and Naruto moves away successfully bit Minato couldn't escape.

Minato gets asstorn by Juubito and absorbs Minato's chakra fast.

Naruto bursts in tears and Sasuke uses Amaterasu on Juubi while it's preoccupied. Juubi gets caught and screams in pain but Obito uses Shinra Tensei to blow the flames away. Juubi's arm is gone but is slowly regenerating.

Minato teleports away with his left arm still missing and his Kyubi shroud gone, uttering "I can't believe this... I can't think of anything in my power to defeat this creature. At this Edo Tensei state, I won't be able to summon the Death God. Now even the Yin Chakra is fully absorbed and I can't replenish it without the Kyubi inside me."

Oro team with the Kages arrive. "Not looking well, Minato-kun," Oro utters.

Naruto sobs and vows to beat the Juubi after his dad gets utterly pwnt but Hiruzen tells him that the same thing will happen to him. His chakra will just get absorbed and make the Juubi stronger.

Oro sees that Obito has already absorbed the Juubi. Oro thinks that the Juubi won't be beaten by brute force alone. A careful strategy should be done but with the Juubi's speed, it will be hard. Someone must lure the Juubi away.

Madara jumps in front of Obito and asks him. "Tell me your name, foul creature.

Obito replies "Crea-- tuuu-"

Madara blows up Obito from his almost grown left  arm to his left chest using Asura Path and then Madara casts "Chou Shinra Tensei" Madara blasts Obito away

Madara: Dealing with Obito in this state is a lot more annoying when he was a kid:" Madara shunshins to where Obito is.

Oro: Well that was convenient... now time for my plan

END


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2013)

lol if oro somehow becomes FV this chapter


----------



## Monna (Jul 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol if oro somehow becomes FV this chapter


His trolling levels made Jump explode.


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> His trolling levels made Jump explode.



seriously, oro can troll madara, obito, and juubi with one simple act.

oro finds the 99 sharingans/yamato and we get an evil grin.......... a really evil grin with karin and suigetsu pancaking .


----------



## Monna (Jul 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> seriously, oro can troll madara, obito, and juubi with one simple act.
> 
> oro finds the 99 sharingans/yamato and we get an evil grin.......... a really evil grin with karin and suigetsu pancaking .


Sounds believable. Yamato is just asking Oro'd. Maybe he'll meet up with Black Zetsu as well.


----------



## Saru (Jul 16, 2013)

If Orochimaru becomes FV he will instantly become my (3rd) favorite character. Sorry, Kakashi.


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sounds believable. Yamato is just asking Oro'd. Maybe he'll meet up with Black Zetsu as well.



seeing how yamato is oro's old experiment, i won't be surprised if he has some of his consciousness in him 


Astrαl said:


> If Orochimaru becomes FV he will instantly become my (3rd) favorite character. Sorry, Kakashi.



i don't think he will but kishi making us think he will until the end of this arc by trolling madara, juubi, and obito will make a really big shitstorm 

almost paring level!!!!!!!!!!! 

i mean, itachi haters and wankers on side arguing itachi > orochimaru. obito, madara, uchiha, and juubi wankers on another side bitching. oro fans gloating. banwangers not knowing what the fuck they are talking about. sasuke fans arguing how the FV has an interest in sasuke. naruto fans bitching about that interest................ a really big mess if it happens


----------



## Saru (Jul 16, 2013)

@Addy: Well, I'll not be the one cleaning up the mess. :ho 

It would would be funny to see all theories about Obito being FV quashed all at once.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

HIruzen solos. 

Seriously though, he's the only one who hasn't done anything, and he was the only one not to get bitch slapped by Jubito.'Hopefully he'll do something interesting. 

He better do something.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict a fairly interesting chapter. Here's a prediction covering one or two chapters.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Minato approaches Naruto and places a double seal (a seal plus  Hiraishin) on his abdomen. Upon finishing the seal, he glares back at  Juubito and disappears.

He suddenly appears behind Juubito with 5 Rasengans (via his hand and 4 chakra arms).

Juubito: ... *glances at Naruto*

Juubito, without batting an eye, evades Minato and shunshins behind Naruto.

Minato and Naruto: !!

Minato  teleports to Naruto, kicks Juubito, and unleashes a succession of  long-range supersonic wind slashes. Juubito blocks the kick, tanks the  rapid wind attacks, and disappears again.

Minato: *Fast.  No...He's not faster than Hiraishin, but with his unparalleled sensory  abilities, he can anticipate even my thoughts. And my most lethal  long-range attack did nothing. Not good.*

Hiruzen: We have no choice but to try to keep up and force an opening. Nidaime-sama...

Tobirama: I know. Let's try it.

As  Hiruzen performs hand seals and puts his left hand on the ground to use  an earth technique, small droplets of (Tobirama's) water appear in the vicinity.  Meanwhile, Bee, Gai, and Lee approach Naruto and Sasuke.

Gai: You'll need fast people against that thing. *If I have to use all the gates here...I'm ready.*

Hashirama appears in front of Naruto and Sasuke.

Hashirama: Fourth, you put a seal on him. I think I understand. But it takes some time to recombine the Kyuubi's chakra, correct?

Naruto and Sasuke: !!

Hashirama (to Naruto): What's your name?

Naruto: Naruto. Naruto Uzumaki.

Hashirama: I see. Another Uzumaki. Well, hello! 

Naruto: *Eh?*

Hashirama: Anyway, we basically have to protect you until you become the full Kyuubi jinchuuriki. It pains me to say it, but you may be our only hope, Naruto Uzumaki.

Naruto (to Kurama): So you and I'll become even more awesome, huh?! Kehehe! *All right. I'll do my best*

Kurama: Keh. *But the First Hokage is right, Naruto. If someone could stop the Juubi, it would naturally be the reincarnation of the Sage: YOU.*

Hashirama: All right. All of you, listen here...

The scene shifts to Obito, who has found himself in total darkness. 

Obito: Wh--what is this? Where am I?

Multiple hellish voices: Between life and death, descendant of the Sage.

Obito: *remembers Madara's words* You...!!

Multiple  hellish voices: Puzzled? I am what you call the Juubi. You and your  techniques are nothing before me. You cannot possibly comprehend my  being, let alone your own actions. But you are only fulfilling your  destiny, descendant. My return was preordained. It was only a matter of  time.

Obito: Why? Why are you...

Juubi: In the end, it's all about *that girl*, isn't it?

An image of Rin appears in Obito's mind. 

Obito: No... Ten-Tails... I will take-

Juubi: Control? No, little one. Your destiny... is to _die a silent death_.

Shadows begin to envelop Obito. Realizing that he is about to meet  utter failure, Obito unleashes a deafening, heart-wrenching scream that no person will hear. As  he wails in desperation, he sees only memories of Rin in his mind.

Juubi:  Obito, was it? My final transformation is inevitable. Once it occurs, I will reconfigure reality and restart the cycle. You won't be around to see  it.

The scene shifts to the outside world. Juubito's now-dilated  eyes become fixated on Naruto. 

Juubito: Let's...

Everyone: !!!!!

Juubito: BEGIN.

Although Juubito's face remains still and  expressionless, it's now emitting an intense, paralyzing force that  visibly affects everyone in the battlefield.

Not too far away, Orochimaru, Suigetsu, and Karin feel the spine-tingling sensation. 

Orochimaru: *Fufu. I've never felt such terror in my life.* Suigetsu, Karin, go ahead and find a way to assist Sasuke. 

Karin: And you?

Orochimaru: *glances at Madara's position* There are many things going on, but my _experiment _over there interests me more at the moment. Just go.

---END OF CHAPTER---


----------



## Harbour (Jul 16, 2013)

> Minato teleports to Naruto, kicks Juubito, and unleashes a succession of long-range supersonic wind slashes.


Fucking cool. Approved.


> Orochimaru: *glances at Madara's position* There are many things going on, but my experiment over there interests me more at the moment. Just go.


x2


----------



## Sete (Jul 16, 2013)

Oro FV?

I predict Naruto Minato and Sasuke having a rough time...
Tbh I want to know what Madara Back up plan of the back up plan is...And what is his next back up plan of the back up plan of the back up plan...


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2013)

Sete said:


> Oro FV?





+rep

I would like to see Oro's reaction to Juubito next chapter btw....


----------



## Weapon (Jul 16, 2013)

Oro taking Obito and Madara's FV throne, fuck that would be quite sexy.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 16, 2013)

Edo Jiraiya


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 16, 2013)

Second Prediction, the first had Madara aiding them in the end. 

*639*

*Darkness everywhere.. Obito floats through it.*
Obito: Wh-where am i ?..
He floats in the expansive, dark space..
Obito: Have i.. failed?.. Did i let.. Rin down?..
Obito: Is this.. the afterlife?
Voices: Stop Obito..It's enough! [Minato's voice from last chapter]
Obito: O..bi...to?
He can clearly see Minato, Naruto and Sasuke.
Suddenly a pain shoots through him, he grasps his head.. Suddenly blackness again.
Mysterious voice: You shouldn't have meddled with something you don't fully comprehend.
Obito: Who..Are you?..
Mysterious Voice: I am Deidarabotchi.. The ten tails...
Obito: ?!
Mysterious Voice:  You thought you alone could possess and use my power? Only the sage of six paths himself had the ability to do that,  You're nothing but a cheap imitation.  Now watch your version of a perfect reality crumble!!!
*
Juubito's gaze turns to Minato.. And instantly he speeds towards him..
Before Minato can react, a fist is paused directly in front of his face.*
Juubito: N..No...
Minato:?!
Hiruzen: What's going on?! Why did he stop?
Hashirama: Hmmm.... -What's taking place.. Inside that mind?..-
Madara watches from afar:  Interesting..
Sasuke: Now's our chance!
Tobirama: The uchiha boy is correct, let's strike now!
*They all perform seals.. Tobirama using a water dragon style jutsu,  Hiruzen a fire technique,  Hashirama's wood.. And Sasuke amaterasu.*

*Scene switches back to the darkness..*
Obito: N...No..
10 Tails: What..?!
Obito: I won't let you.. I won't let you, tarnish my dream.
10 tails:  -He's resisting my control.. Such will power... He's almost like...-
Obito:I worked so hard...
*The ten tails begins to flash through Obito's memory..  His relationship with his sensei and Kakashi,  Being used by Madara.. Rin dying.. The Kyuubi attack,  Minato attacking him, Formation of Akatsuki, Declaring war under a different name..*
10 tails: Your whole life, you've been nothing but a puppet, a tool..  That is your destiny, to pave the way for other, stronger people to accomplish their ideals.  I'll be using this shell of yours for  my own doing from now on.
Obito:NO!!!

*Scene switches back to real time.*
The combined attacks appear to hit Juubito dead on.
Naruto: YEAH!
Hiruzen: Did we..Do it?
The smoke begins to clear, we see a sharingan and Rinnegan.. A stern look on the Juubi's face.. His arms outstretched in a shinra tensei pose,  As his appearance changes slightly once more...

The ten tails is on a rampage!
What is the fate of Uchiha Obito?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Edo Jiraiya



Edo Rin.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 16, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Edo Rin.


Oooohhhh, PREPARE FOR SOME EDO _RIN OBITO_ DRAMA


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 16, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Edo Jiraiya



Yes. Lets not forget this. I'm sure Oro has some of his blood.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck Rin, and fuck Jiraiya (I don't want him to go out like Nagato, Asuma, Hanzou, and so many other revived Edos ).

Revive Shisui. Someone we haven't seen, and a character that appears to be someone even Itachi looked up to.

He is untrollable.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fuck Rin, and fuck Jiraiya (I don't want him to go out like Nagato, Asuma, Hanzou, and so many other revived Edos ).
> 
> *Revive Shisui. *Someone we haven't seen, and a character that appears to be someone even Itachi looked up to.
> 
> *He is untrollable.*


I propose to bring back Danzo...


----------



## Elriga (Jul 16, 2013)

No more reviving. No more Edo's. 

Juubito is just going to wreck every character. He's stronger than Hashirama, the strongest known ninja in the world. He 'killed' him without blinking an eye. With his bare hands. Didn't even have to use a jutsu.

I predict carnage and pain. Hopelessness and despair.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 16, 2013)

Elriga said:


> No more reviving. No more Edo's.
> 
> Juubito is just going to wreck every character. He's stronger than Hashirama, the strongest known ninja in the world. He 'killed' him without blinking an eye. With his bare hands. Didn't even have to use a jutsu.
> 
> I predict carnage and pain. Hopelessness and despair.



He used a Jutsu he has black spheres around his arms and that was a wood clone.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict Madara's trump card is summoning a Meteor and crashing it into the moon. 

Because why not?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)

Madara reveals he has Rin trapped somewhere and the one who died was a zetsu clone. He kept her for insurance to control obito. Or the kages arrive to the battlefield only yo be torn apart by obito this time


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara reveals he has Rin trapped somewhere and the one who died was a zetsu clone. He kept her for insurance to control obito. Or the kages arrive to the battlefield only yo be torn apart by obito this time



I would laugh out loud, at Rin being alive that is.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 16, 2013)

I want proof to show people juubi is in control of the jinchuriki rapeing the battlefield , obito crying/consumed in the mental bijuu realm like a piece of shit , madara doing something , hokages more action less talk , naruto and sasuke doing something and the arrival of orochimaru


----------



## Saru (Jul 16, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> I want proof to show people juubi is in control of the jinchuriki rapeing the battlefield , obito crying/consumed in the mental bijuu realm like a piece of shit , madara doing something , hokages more action less talk , naruto and sasuke doing something and the arrival of orochimaru



yes. all of this.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict a chapter that have something to do with the Byakugan. Let see some Hyuga action HIASHI GO 


Gabe said:


> *Madara reveals he has Rin trapped somewhere and the one who died was a zetsu clone.* He kept her for insurance to control obito. Or the kages arrive to the battlefield only yo be torn apart by obito this time


.. And people thought that Yamato was the one suffering the most, meanwhile Rin have been hold trapped since she was young


----------



## Ernie (Jul 16, 2013)

Dat Naruto  Dat preview!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Dat Naruto  Dat preview!



What preview?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 16, 2013)

Obito show off some more and have the alliance going gaga while the hachibi gives off more info about juubi/obito's situation. The real Hashirama and other hokages tries their best to stop obito while saving fodders in the process. Madara preps and maybe gives a hint about his trump and minato talks about obito while naruto feels something about the bijuu chakra inside him. Sasuke might converse with naruto about some tag team plan they could do to weaken obito since naruto can pull the bijuu out somehow.

Maybe a cliffhanger could be oro and kages getting to the battlefield or oro going to do something else to "help". Or maybe madara activates his trump as a cliffhanger. I don't know.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 16, 2013)

Juubito kills people.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Jul 16, 2013)

I just want Obito to wreck shit


----------



## BisonLlama (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict Itachi in some form.  Maybe something like "He's stronger than Itachi!" or something.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually want to see Gai open The Gate of Death.. I mean he has to use it sooner or later.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

My prediction: someone will hype up Obito more by acknowledging what he's capable of (by acknowledging that he tore Tobirama and the Hashirama clone new ones), Naruto will show let us all know his determination/optimism, Minato will comment on Naruto's show of determination/optimism (in  thought) and will get battle ready, Sasuke will (smirk and) get battle ready too along with Sakura, Obito will wreck some more shinobi/stuff and Madara will activate his trap card pull out his trump card. I think Madara's trump card will be the cliffhanger (either the showing of Madara's trump card, or just before the showing of Madara's trump card).

Rin'll be one heck of a trump card, so there'll most likely be more Rin flashbacks in the chapter after tomorrow's chapter to tie together the loose ends.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 16, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> I predict Itachi in some form.  Maybe something like "He's stronger than Itachi!" or something.



That's impossible mate


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 16, 2013)

Pretty sure about this. Not sure if it'll all be in same chapter however. 

- Obito destroys more of the alliance. He's running roughshod and he's receiving massive hype
- Madara prepares his trump card
- The other Kages arrive and they surround Naruto to protect him while Minato begins the chakra transfer to Naruto, their last hope
- Sasuke starts showing off more of what he can do to attempt to hold Obito back. He's going all out but Obito is too much 
- Obito slowly starts regaining his senses as the chapter ends with Madara's trap card activating on Obito


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 16, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I actually want to see Gai open The Gate of Death.. I mean he has to use it sooner or later.



Yeah kishi did hint at it during this war and hyped it to be able to hold off/defeat five bijuu lol...would be nice for him to die like that instead or cheesing at naruto at the end of the story like everyone else will be doing.

Fighting juubito in that state but getting mildly overwhelmed would be good for gai's image rivalry wise(seriously his rival can manipulate space/time) and it would erase a mystery in the story.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2013)

Just predicting that Madara will stand before Obito at the end of the chapter.


----------



## RBL (Jul 16, 2013)

EIGHT GATES ARE OPEN

THE GATE OF DEATH.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah Rin must be alive in some kind of creepy monster-like state. Maybe mixed with Uchiha and Senju DNA and weird zetsu-like abilities. Some kind of Tree / Angel that can fly and heal people. Like she has Wings and is the strongest Kunoichi. Like Rin is just some strong summon that Madara possesses. He stored her in a forest somewhere and she lives with all the plants for 30 years, storing chakra and hibernating and growing into something formidable. Come on Kishi do it! Rin was a 3J so she could obviously self-heal as she is medic ninja too. Naruto took a chidori and survived so why couldnt Rin take a Raikiri and with Zetsu and Madara's help survive in some shape or form? Please Kishi I hope you have something fucking awesome waiting for us!!!!!!!! I believe in you KISHIMOTO SENSEI!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't really expect to see Madara around much for a few weeks.

Obito's going to have free reign to show himself for a little while first and we will probably see the Gokage/Oro again.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 16, 2013)

Hopefully Madara actually gets up he's been sitting down for a while now.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't really expect to see Madara around much for a few weeks.
> 
> Obito's going to have free reign to show himself for a little while first and we will probably see the Gokage/Oro again.



This volume is for Obito, for descruction and despair, for Orochimaru to arrive, for a turning tables event (not in this order). I'd say 3/4 in, Madara will pull his surprise card out, so he can use it for the volume finale..


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> This volume is for Obito, for descruction and despair, for Orochimaru to arrive, for a turning tables event (not in this order). I'd say 3/4 in, Madara will pull his surprise card out, so he can use it for the volume finale..



What do you think the trump card is?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict Naruto awesomeness!


----------



## hokage94 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Hopefully Madara actually gets up he's been sitting down for a while now.



He'll definitely get up.... to stretch his legs.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> This volume is for Obito, for descruction and despair, for Orochimaru to arrive, for a turning tables event (not in this order). I'd say 3/4 in, Madara will pull his surprise card out, so he can use it for the volume finale..



Yea. I don't know why people are predicting him to whip it out one chapter after he mentions it and one chapter after Obito really becomes the Jinn. Kishi may be rushing the manga but that's pushing it even for him. 

Whatever the trump card, it's temporarily going to steal the glory from the heroes, and they need to have that glory first (they just spent all of last week gaping).


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 16, 2013)

there better not be some sob story like "rin has been controlling your kamui this whole time, it's her heart that kept you alive" then obito converts to the good side after crying and saying "so I was loved all along"


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 16, 2013)

Juubito kicks more ass and Madara says he'll help the alliance defeat Juubito, who starts evolving again.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea. I don't know why people are predicting him to whip it out one chapter after he mentions it and one chapter after Obito really becomes the Jinn. Kishi may be rushing the manga but that's pushing it even for him.


It's because they want it to fail, because some unspoken "manga rule" dictates that if he brings it out too soon it won't work.

Anyways, I'm predicting more Juubito feats, and another Rikudou cameo.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)

Madara joining Naruto and the others to face Obito would be interesting especially since he would be bound to backstab them eventually


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara joining Naruto and the others to face Obito would be interesting especially since he would be bound to backstab them eventually



There's a reasonable chance it will happen, too.  He can always just easily use the excuse that he doesn't want anyone defeating Hashirama but him.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 16, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> there better not be some sob story like "rin has been controlling your kamui this whole time, it's her heart that kept you alive" then obito converts to the good side after crying and saying "so I was loved all along"



Oh lord..


----------



## Amanda (Jul 16, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> It's because they want it to fail, because some unspoken "manga rule" dictates that if he brings it out too soon it won't work.



I think the trope referred to is . However, it's not really in effect here, because Madara didn't specify what his plan is. Only if the audience is told about how the plan is supposed to proceed we can assume it to fail at some point.

However, just because Madara says he has a trump card doesn't automatically mean it will work, either. We will just have to wait and see, as always.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 16, 2013)

I think the trump card is the moon.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 16, 2013)

Tsunade, A, Gaara, Mei, and Oonoki will probably arrive on the battlefield soon


----------



## falconzx (Jul 16, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> there better not be some sob story like "rin has been controlling your kamui this whole time, it's her heart that kept you alive" then obito converts to the good side after crying and saying "so I was loved all along"



Kill me


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope that, if the Juubi is a sentient being, it was actually Jashin all along. And the whole point of Hidan's character was to introduce him. I dunno, less likely things have happened. 

Otherwise, I expect more Juubito hype. I would like to see more deaths, like after Neji's death the chapter after HQ was blown up I was expecting a bunch of people sacrificing themselves for Naruto but eh. A chapter for Eight Gates Gai sacrificing his life in order to hold off the Juubi for a bit while *insert plan here* is prepared would be cool.


----------



## Mansali (Jul 16, 2013)

Jubitito will finally flash Naruto in front of the alliance, causing insane harm and severe repercussions to the Ninja world.

I just hope Naruto is ready for the onslaught. Not even Hashirama in edo tensei can handle Jubitito.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2013)

some of you guys make no sense with the 8 gates crap, I like gai sensai but I figure if Naruto give everyone the chakra again and he does 7th gate that would suffice...smh


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 16, 2013)

Ya I don't really have any hopes next chapter is going involve Juubito fucking shit up causing deaths or despair among the Alliance... 

This chapter is probably just going to involve picking off Hokage clones or flashbacks of Team Minato that we've already seen before with the Gokage, Orochimaru, and Kakashi showing up at the end with the caption being "*More allies arrive!*"


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict no flashbacks 





What? A guy can dream


----------



## rac585 (Jul 16, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I predict no flashbacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah and i predict jiraiya comes back to life by minato edo tensei.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 16, 2013)

Kakashi is stuck in Kamui for the rest of his life.

He should try fighting Obito now to see who's stronger.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 16, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Kakashi is stuck in Kamui for the rest of his life.
> 
> He should try fighting Obito now to see who's stronger.



He can warp himself out any time he wants. It amazes me just how many people forgot that he did it twice - Once without any chakra boost from Naruto, and -then- with a chakra boost from Naruto.

He's just out of chakra now. He'll regain enough to Kamui out eventually..unless he's bleeding to death.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol, you mean Juubi? Obito ain't alive anymore


----------



## DHxCohaco (Jul 16, 2013)

naruto chapter 639 : plan B 
chapter start
* juubi's jinchuriki unleash his fury, what will the allience do now ? * 
tobirama and hashirama turn out to be clones 
sasuke: what a speed ! even with my sharingan i was unable to track him 
naruto: and what the hell is that jutsu ? !!!
-juubito looks at naruto and minato in a menacing way- 
hiruzen: he's after naruto and minato, he's targetting the kyuubi's chakra 
hiruzen: doton: giant mountain prison 
-a mountain rise from underneath juubitoand seals him inside it - 
hiruzen: minato , naruto RUN , my jutsu won't hol-
-suddenly juubito burst the mountain- 
fodder 1: what the hell is this ? we have no chance against him 
fodder 2: don't worry , hashirama-sama, the god of shinobi, is on our side 
minato's clone: it's true that he's juubi's host now, but he's still obito and the mark never dissapear 
minato: i'm gonna use flying thunder god level- 
-suddenly juubito blitz minato's clone and cut him in half- 
naruto: FATHER !!!! 
hashirama: this very bad !!!! 
hashirama summons the buddha 
tobirama: i finally managed to gather enough natural energy, after all i'm not skilled as you brother 
tobirama: sage art: god of the seas 
-the whole battlefield is trasnformed into an ocean then a humanoid being comes out of the water, he's about as half as big as hashirama's buddha- 
naruto: what a power !!!
-he real minato jump at the toad's head - 
minato : listen naruto, when you were a kid i only gave you half of kyuubi's chakra but over the time he regenerated and he regained his full power, so if i give you the other half now you'll be even stronger 
naruto: but what wil happen to you ? 
minato: i'm an edo so nothing will happen to me, enough talk let's start now 
madara: it looks like the hokages are using their plan B .... well it's about time i use my trump card 
madara forms a seal 
hashirama: i'll attack from the left 
tobirama: and i'll attack from the right 
- hashi and tobi attack obito with their full power but nothing happens to him - 
tobirama: prepare yourself he's gonna attack 
-jubito unleash a powerful omnidirectional blast that is much stronger than tenpen chii, basically it's his version of chakra roar - 
- total destruction and chaos - 
chapter end


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2013)

DHxCohaco said:


> naruto chapter 639 : plan B
> chapter start
> * juubi's jinchuriki unleash his fury, what will the allience do now ? *
> tobirama and hashirama turn out to be clones
> ...



I like this chapter...


----------



## DHxCohaco (Jul 16, 2013)

MS81 said:


> I like this chapter...



 thanks bro .


----------



## Qwills (Jul 16, 2013)

DHxCohaco said:


> naruto chapter 639 : plan B
> chapter start
> * juubi's jinchuriki unleash his fury, what will the allience do now ? *
> tobirama and hashirama turn out to be clones
> ...



Tobirama getting sage mode?? I can get behind that.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Jul 16, 2013)

> Tobirama getting sage mode?? I can get behind that.


i forgot to mention that his sage mode is actually not perfect, like jiraya's 
but still it's very powerful


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 16, 2013)

DHxCohaco said:


> tobirama: sage art: god of the seas



brb,fapping to the idea of this.
too bad it'll never happen.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 16, 2013)

Tobirama with Poseidon like powers ? DEAL


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2013)

Well that would be nice to see tobirama and hiruzen have feats.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 16, 2013)

Nonsense. Kisame will remain the strongest Suiton user.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 16, 2013)

DHxCohaco said:


> naruto chapter 639 : plan B
> chapter start
> * juubi's jinchuriki unleash his fury, what will the allience do now ? *
> tobirama and hashirama turn out to be clones
> ...



A hokage fans/feat lovers dream chapter lol...reps.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> What do you think the trump card is?



I've thought about it. He already has Rinnegan. So, something he found inside the moon or came with when he summoned the ten tails corpse.

There's the Sage of the Six Paths' staff which is unnacounted for. Maybe it can control a Sage or Ten Tails somehow.

IDK what else could it be.


----------



## handsock (Jul 16, 2013)

Prediction, Lee, not Gai, activates his 8 gates. o_O


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 16, 2013)

handsock said:


> Prediction, Lee, not Gai, activates his 8 gates. o_O



For what purpose?

Does he suddenly have a desire to commit suicide?

Because he sure as shit isn't doing anything relevant here, even if Kishimoto decided to give him access to 100 gates.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah the Gates seem useless now, I mean this guy Hashirama said he is no match for Obito and am pretty sure he knows how to open the gates too.


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

I think Madara's trump is probably a Rikudou jutsu that he never taught Obito.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 16, 2013)

I predict that his trump card is black Zetsu who has been gathering Natural energy ever since Madara creaed him *coughiamthelanditselfcough* and is now going to wear him as a Zetsuit like Obito did that generic white Zetsu.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 17, 2013)

Madara's trump is probably black Zetsu with Yamato.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that the gunbai is part of Madara's trump?


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the gunbai is part of Madara's trump?



Because you have lost your mind.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2013)

How amusing! People discussing Madara. The irrelevant creature.

This chapter will be all about Minato, Naruto, Sasuke and Obitoast.

I'm still waiting for Lord Kurama to return to prime!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calimike (Jul 17, 2013)

Did you notice some sketches at Kishi's desk? Sasuke is adult? Someone tell me It's Itachi?

Original: Manga Raw


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 17, 2013)

Madara surprises everyone by siding with the Alliance temporarily.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 17, 2013)

madara's trump card is "sexy jutsu-rin style" where he turns into 10 year old Rin (just the way obito likes it) with barely any clothes on and then when obito runs close all happily, madara stabs him through the heart.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 17, 2013)

calimike said:


> Did you notice some sketches at Kishi's desk? Sasuke is adult? Someone tell me It's Itachi?



Those are pages from the Sasuke/Itachi fight.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 17, 2013)

calimike said:


> Did you notice some sketches at Kishi's desk? Sasuke is adult? Someone tell me It's Itachi?
> 
> Original: Manga Raw


Those are the images of Itachi that would eventually be used for the beginning of his confrontation with Sasuke at the Uchiha hideout.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Sagitta (Jul 17, 2013)

LazyWaka said:


> I predict that his trump card is black Zetsu who has been gathering Natural energy ever since Madara creaed him *coughiamthelanditselfcough* and is now going to wear him as a Zetsuit like Obito did that generic white Zetsu.



That seems like the case actually. That would be scary as fuck!


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 17, 2013)

meanwhile in Oda's workspace.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 17, 2013)

Rin and Yamato hybrid Zetsu MONSTER

Whoa! That spoiler was amazing.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jul 17, 2013)

I bet you the others are all just as messy as Oda most of the time, but he was the only one that didn't pull the "panic-mom's-coming-over-and-I-haven't-picked-up-in-weeks" maneuver.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 17, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> I bet you the others are all just as messy as Oda most of the time, but he was the only one that didn't pull the "panic-mom's-coming-over-and-I-haven't-picked-up-in-weeks" maneuver.



I don't think so, for Oda has tons of characters and future arcs to think about. That's where the beauty of that mess lies.

The others are pretty tame in comparison.


----------



## Default (Jul 17, 2013)

Itachi confirmed for this chapter guys 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing still tops the one-shot ability of Totsuka.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2013)

Default said:


> Itachi confirmed for this chapter guys
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Epic spoilers.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 17, 2013)

Madara is a trump card of Yamato.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2013)

Damn I hate the wait


----------



## Harbour (Jul 17, 2013)

Hope for better spoilers than Bleach's.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 17, 2013)

Default said:


> Itachi confirmed for this chapter guys
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow... I didn't believe you at first, but then I checked and it is actually true, itachi is confirmed in this chapter


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 17, 2013)

Itachi is not in this chapter


----------



## k2nice (Jul 17, 2013)

Itachi in someway has been referenced in every chapter since he died. And a thread has been made dedicated for him, every time a chapter comes out no matter how small the reference.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, as always the main question is whose fandom will be trolled in this chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Well, as always the main question is whose fandom will be trolled in this chapter.



 This is so true.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jul 17, 2013)

seriously, telegrams would explode if itachi appeared again


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2013)

I think his trump card could be either one of his Mangekyou Sharingan jutsus or  it could involve the Hashirama clone he first created, the one that is back there at his headquarters.

Last prediction, I expect Sage Hashirama to go more into the offensive against Obito.


----------



## Default (Jul 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Itachi is not in this chapter




>the year of our King 1999+14
>still believes the King is not in every chapter


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 17, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Well, as always the main question is whose fandom will be trolled in this chapter.



Hiruzen and Minato are next up on Obito's hit list.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 17, 2013)

He gonna come back from the dead and give Kakashi his Tsukyomi eye and he gonna transform into Rinnegan man...


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm getting my febreze out just in case Itachi is in this chapter.

Gotta freshen up this place after the wanking ends.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> I'm getting my febreze out just in case Itachi is in this chapter.
> 
> Gotta freshen up this place after the wanking ends.



The wanking will never end!


----------



## Shiny (Jul 17, 2013)

Default said:


> Itachi confirmed for this chapter guys
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




most of the chapters have itachi


----------



## Shiny (Jul 17, 2013)

If itachi don't solo this chapter minato will solo this shit


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> I'm getting my febreze out just in case Itachi is in this chapter.
> 
> Gotta freshen up this place after the wanking ends.


Even in chapters Itachi isn't in, he's still in it.


----------



## Default (Jul 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> I'm getting my febreze out just in case Itachi is in this chapter.
> 
> Gotta freshen up this place after the wanking ends.



You're gonna need more than that, th first page will have at least 10 itachi threads 



ShinyMarch said:


> most of the chapters have itachi



>most

He's in every chapter


----------



## Doge (Jul 17, 2013)

Itachi is garbage.  Didn't even take the time to Totsuka Gedo Mazo while he had the chance.


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 17, 2013)

Itachi is truly gone. His soul vanished. He is gone... Maybe that sweet sealing sword will come back to seal some suckas!


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 17, 2013)

kresh said:


> Itachi is garbage.  Didn't even take the time to Totsuka Gedo Mazo while he had the chance.



I would lol if he did that. Seriously, one second they're all peacefully sealing Sanbi and the next one a giant sword comes in slashing Gedo Mazo and absorbing it.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 17, 2013)

We're in dire need of spoilers.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2013)

204 viewers! That's a lot!


----------



## Shiny (Jul 17, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> 204 viewers! That's a lot!




it would be 2040 if itachi was confirmed in this chapter


----------



## Deadway (Jul 17, 2013)

10tailsはフルパワーを最大限に引き出します
マダラは切り札を使用しています
マダラはイタチをressurectに自分自身を犠牲に
イタチは10尾をsoloes
江戸時代には、恐怖の中で自分自身を封印五影


----------



## Fiona (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats the first time in a long time that i can remember that Bleach got spoilers before Naruto


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2013)

Where tah fak mah spoilers.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Deadway said:


> 10tailsはフルパワーを最大限に引き出します
> マダラは切り札を使用しています
> マダラはイタチをressurectに自分自身を犠牲に
> イタチは10尾をsoloes
> 江戸時代には、恐怖の中で自分自身を封印五影


Oh come on, if you're gonna fake it at least make the whole thing Japanese.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2013)

here


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 17, 2013)

what if obito solos first and second *continuation of last chapter* hokages, rinne tensei them, solos, edo them back then solos again.

then what we see is that, sasuke edo'd itachi again and it was his other eye sacrificed from izanami


----------



## Deadway (Jul 17, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Oh come on, if you're gonna fake it at least make the whole thing Japanese.



Got the source from a friend of a friend whos friends with another friend of his best friends friend in japan who knows kishi etc.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 17, 2013)

It's out.

Link removed


----------



## tivu100 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chapter out already!


----------



## BisonLlama (Jul 17, 2013)

Probably glitching or some kind of problem going on.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 17, 2013)

*My exact thoughts about this chapter*


----------



## Amanda (Jul 17, 2013)

Eh, that was kind of boring. But Juubito becoming all fatty was amusing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2013)

Completely agree. 

It felt like I was reading a One Piece chapter. I'm going to have to read it again.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 17, 2013)

Wtf happened ? Sasuke did what?

And wow, Hiruzen got trolled


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pretty much an OP chapter. Seriously, what just happened?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 17, 2013)

It wouldn't have been so bad if Naruto and Minato didn't look so similar.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2013)

Obito is too much

And Hashirama vs Madara at last


----------



## Phemt (Jul 17, 2013)

*Minato praising his real son: Sasuke*

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]



Good, very good.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato is being put above the other kages , the only kage who did not get ripped into two pieces by Obito, and he will do something flashy next chapter. off topic, I know, but it's a Minato thread, so


----------



## Krippy (Jul 17, 2013)

Sasuke-kun, he's a skilled boy


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 17, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Minato is being put above the other admirals



Too much One Piece for you.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 17, 2013)

Blue Bomber said:


> Too much One Piece for you.



holy shit, I did not see that coming, at all.... 

why you had to point it out!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2013)

Naruto is worried for his comrades edo's or not, thats the type of person he is. Stop reaching.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)

I'M PISSED OFF THAT IS THE END OF THE CHAPTER.  WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING AND WE ARE CUT OFF MID SENTANCE.

FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2013)

*minato smitten by the sauce!!!!!*

Sasuke kun?????


----------



## Sarry (Jul 17, 2013)

:rofl 
Even minato gets smitten by Sasuke. 

Like father like son, i suppose


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)

That's not _smitten._  He was commenting on his _skill_ because Sasuke gets no love (excluding fangirls and Naruto)


EDIT:  Is anyone else annoyed that it feels like the chapter was cut in half?  

That was a full chapter, but it feels like the story segment was cut in half and that just annoys me so much


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Is anyone else annoyed that it feels like the chapter was cut in half?
> 
> That was a full chapter, but it feels like the story segment was cut in half and that just annoys me so much


[See: Cliffhanger]


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato fans might be in a froth this week _and_ next week.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOL OBITO MAY SOON BECOME MY FAVOURITE CHARACTER IF HE KILLS MY TWO MOST HATED CHARACTERS IN ONE CHAPTER

Aasfknmas, asas


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Is anyone else annoyed that it feels like the chapter was cut in half?
> 
> That was a full chapter, but it feels like the story segment was cut in half and that just annoys me so much




A little bit. It's obvious that Sasuke and Naruto are going to be just fine next chapter, so the cliffhanger is not as intense as it looks.

Though I'll take that back if Minato won't be quick enough, and someone else saves them at the cost of his/her life. Then the cliffhanger actually makes sense.

...... Eh, who am I kidding?


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 17, 2013)

*shattered ribcage susanoo by running through it*

rest in peace Madara's laziness.


----------



## yahiko00 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Stylin'*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Stylin'???*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Though I'll take that back if Minato won't be quick enough, and someone  else saves them at the cost of his/her life. Then the cliffhanger  actually makes sense.



The kages will probably save them


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Azariah (Jul 17, 2013)

It's about time


----------



## Bissen (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm... really not quite sure what happened in this chapter


----------



## takL (Jul 17, 2013)

madddy, didnt u say u were moving not to let obito get the jump on you? Or u need to fight hash to play ur trump card?


----------



## auem (Jul 17, 2013)

takL said:


> madddy, didnt u say u were moving not to let obito get the jump on you? Or u need to fight hash to play ur trump card?


i think his words have deeper meaning this time...seeing both Hashi and his face...


----------



## Rosi (Jul 17, 2013)

yahiko00 said:


> *Stylin'*​
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 that was so good


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Welcome to Naruto*

Welcome to Naruto, a show where logic doesn't make sense and power levels don't matter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



bonus points to people who get the reference




No seriously, what the fuck is this shit. I feel like reading some stupid ass manga where people from being somewhat normal turn into a fucking godlike creature. Sanity has a limit, Kishi has broken every limit there is.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)

Imagine if Sasuke and Naruto got their faces blown off at the beginning of next chapter (if Minato didn't save them in time). 

How would you react?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Imagine if Sasuke and Naruto got their faces blown off at the beginning of next chapter (if Minato didn't save them in time).
> 
> How would you react?



Wouldn't be a surprise, Juubito would get TNJ and ress them.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Wouldn't be a surprise, *Juubito would get TNJ* and ress them.



By whom, I ask?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> By whom, I ask?



Rin                              .


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2013)

I have to say, when I was reaching near the end of the chapter, I had a feeling something big was going to happen.

It did.

Sasuke no longer cares about Naruto and intends to kill him. 

However, I could be wrong but I thought "the past" was a bit deeper then his friendship with Naruto alone.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 18, 2013)

takL said:


> madddy, didnt u say u were moving not to let obito get the jump on you? Or u need to fight hash to play ur trump card?




Buddy, what exactly did  Tobirama, or lord ignoble as you like to call him say in this chapter? Why would he use an attack he knew wouldn't work?  It's not like he was after intel like Hiruzen.

Mistranslation?


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 19, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Buddy, what exactly did  Tobirama, or lord ignoble as you like to call him say in this chapter? Why would he use an attack he knew wouldn't work?  It's not like he was after intel like Hiruzen.
> 
> Mistranslation?



 I think there was just no time to try anything else.
 At that moment he was still talking to his brother about how desperate the situation was, and then suddenly they were attacked. He did what his instincts told him and reacted to the situation with what he had, and then just continued with the flow. He was an Edo, and Hashi's clone was a clone, nothing much to lose.
 Juubito had to use whatever elemental combination that was to defend himself instead of just tanking it anyway, so probably Lord Ignoble's attack was not so harmless after all


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I have to say, when I was reaching near the end of the chapter, I had a feeling something big was going to happen.
> 
> It did.
> 
> ...



Actually his intention to kill Naruto only proves how much he still cares about Naruto.
He doesn't want Naruto to be killed by anyone other than by his hands, which shows that their connection still exists. In sasukes mind,  Naruto is part of his past,a bond he needs to break. A similar set of mind to the one he had at the end of part 1 ,when it was Naruto who stood in his way to achieve revenge against Itachi(in his mind). I would imagine that he sees Naruto as a potential threat to his current plan to destroy the old(bijuus existence?) and build a new system with him as the leader.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 20, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Not a bad take on it; desperation. It's possible his instincts simply kicked in, thus  didn't think things through and his body  tried  to take advantage  of the situation, where it was possible to execute said jutsu.
> 
> Silly, nonetheless.



Even if he had 10 more minutes to think it through there was probably no "certain" solution though

 Healthy from a military point of view I would say. No perfect solution - Let's give the imperfect solution that you have ready at hand a try and see what happens, especially if there's nothing much to lose. Sometimes that mentality can do good.  He's a scientist, he should know enough about "experiments".

 Thanks for the reps, man.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok im late as usual but heres my trans

-from the 1st page
chp #369: to attack
Naruto: what!?
Minato to himswlf: fast...!!
Tobirama: Saru! the 4th! Fly!!
Minato:!
Hiruzen: yessir! 
Hiruzen to himself: this is the second-samas methodology!!
-2
Tobirama: Bro!!
Hash clone: yea!
-3
Hiruzen: O Minato! Get clear of here!
Minato: the second sama is quick at work (/clever with his hands)!
-HIRAISHIN NO JUTSU-
10bito: !
Tobirama: as expected, that wasnt enough to kill you...
Tobirama: I made the edotensei no jutsu. 
: and the tactics suitable for it too....
although Ive never tried it with my own body before,
Hiruzen to himself: here it comes...!
the 2nd sama?s contrivance... 
-4
-GOJO-KIBAKUFUDA!!(Mutual Multiplication of Explosive Tags!!)-
Tobirama: This is how.
Tobirama: the tags keep summoning other tags and blasting over and over....
Its a concentrated nonstop pinpoint blast...!!
-5
Naruto: Now, how can I make head or tail of this!?
Minato: Dont give up! Keep your eye on the going!
Sasuke:!!
A shinobi: whether Its 10bs jinchuriki or anything, Hakage-samas are fighting against it!
Another shinobi: We go as well!
Darui: Dont rush! Just yet ――
Hash: Everybody!  Ye mustnt carelessly go near there!!
Darui:...
-6
Hiruzen: ! 
Hiruzen in his mind: not just fast but also stable...
and the attack that breaks anything to pieces in a moment!
10bito: ...
-SHURIKEN KAGEBUNSHIN!!-
-7
Hiruzen to himself: although it looks like Oonokis jinton...
                             with the shape being fluid to change itself according to whether in defence of offence
it can be always there （for the user）...
-8
Hiruzen: Probably more than 4 transubstantiations are combined (for the attack)..!
thatd be beyond kekkeigenkai...and  even further kekkeitota ...
the transformation However might have its (be limited in) duration, yea...
-9
Naruto: Dad! 
Couldnt you just have fled the grandpa third too with your jutsu!
(=You could have fled the grandpa third with your jutsu, too!)
Minato: Either I or my chakra has to be touching the object to fly, at least indirectly or I cant...
Sasuke: Dont squawk, Naruto...  
Sasuke: The hokages are edotenseis....
Sasuke: they know that they dont die that theyve dared to push ahead 
             to analyse the enemys movements and abilities,
Sasuke: ...Watch their fight and make analyses than worry.  
Minato to himself: this Sasuke kun, um....hes a bright kid.
Minato: It takes some time for an edotensei to recover tho
-10
Minato: first, I go make an opening!
Hash: Now that its comes to this, I, after all, have to......
Hash: ! 
Maddy: No more halts or waits
Hashirama!
-12
Naruto:wh...what?
Sasuke: !?
Minato:?
10bito: ?...?...?
Minato: I see...as a jinchuriki he hasnt adjusted well to 10b yet! 
Minato: ...while in the condition...   beat it! 
            gonna get my original here-----
-13
sfx 'whff'
Minato: i(/we) will perform the Rasen(spiral) Senko(flash)Cho Rinbu(super rondo) hoh (howl ) sanshiki (style 3) for the first time in a long while!
Naruto：Gamakichi, under us!!
Sasuke: !!
Gamakichi:Gulp!!
Naruto:wah!
-14
edo minato: through the underground...!?
clone minato: Just the upper body is...!!
Naruto:!
-15
Naruto: !
minato:!!
a minatoh dar...
another minato:ulp!
-16
Sasuke: ...s not you...
-17
sauuke: the one who will cut off the past is....
           : ME.
Naruto:!!
Sasuke:!!
Minato: Make it!! 
-Hiraishin no jutsu!!-

the end caption 'hurry up, minato!!'


----------

